# Quick Hedgehog Questions? First Time Owner.



## hedgielove412 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Hi, quick questions, I'm gonna be a first time hedgehog owner, He's a 7 week old, high white cinnicot. If someone could answer these questions, it would really help.

#1: Fabric Liners? Fleece? What do you suggest? I don't plan on using wood shavings. He's gonna be in a sterile plastic container and I want to use fabric instead of wood shavings, Is this okay?

#2: I live in florida. The temperature in the house is usually set at 78-80. It's not gonna be lowered. Most say 70-80 is best. The previous hedgehog breeeder kept his hedgehogs at 78 and suggested this. Is this allright? The hedgehog is going to be kept in my bedroom. If this is too warm/hot for him what do you suggest I can do to make him more comfortable? Would a ceiling fan help any? I could use some advice.

#3: Baths. Is Johnson Baby Shampoo No Tears Formula ok for him?

#4: Hedgehog sleeping bags. Has anyone ever sewn one themselves? Instead of online buying it I want to use my sewing machine and make one. What material did you use? What measurements? Any tips would really help.

#5: FOOD. He was originally fed Purina Kitten Chow. I've heard this isn't the best food to go with. I want to switch him to a healthier brand. Any suggestions? What foods do you give your hedgehog? How much do you mix? (please specify on brand/label name). Tips on switching him onto this new food?

By the way, I've taken a vote for naming him, it came down to two names, Damien or Dennis. I refuse to name him "spike" or "sonic". (no offence I prefer something less original)

-Thanks 

*[attachment=0:3r55uaoq]IMG_0539a.JPG[/attachment:3r55uaoq]


----------



## ontheairship (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a first time hedgie owner myself so I don't have too much to offer. I'm using fleece in a plastic container as well. The guy I got her from was feeding Iams but I just switched her to blue buffalo. I'm also in Florida, what area are you in? 

I like Dennis for the name and most importantly congrats!! He's adorable!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

#1 - Fleece is used by most of the members here, those who can sew usually make actual liners, and those who cannot just buy the fabric and cut it. Its well liked since when you cut, it doesn't leave any raw edges (loose threads that pose a threat to hedgehog legs).

#2 - If he's been in a 78'F temperature all his life, it might not be too hot for him. It depends on the hog, some like it cooler, some like it hot, mainly watch for signs that he's too hot, such as splatting out (laying on his stomach with his legs sticking out), not eating a lot or being overly active. Purchase a digital thermometer so you can see what the temperature is inside the bin.

#3 - Someone else will have to answer, my guys are freaks who seem to stay clean without having to be scrubbed, maybe a nice warm bath and water rinse. Aveelo Oatmeal bath I think is commonly used.

#4 - There are several members who make Hedgehog Bags, size wise make it maybe three times as big as the hog, gives them a nice hiding area to move around in. I believe the ones I have from member Nikki are fleece on the outside with a soft cotton liner.

#5 - Below is the link to our recommended food list here at HHC. Most use a mixture of three, at the moment I'm using two at a 50-50 mix, I buy two bags and dump them into a bin and shake it.

Hope that helps out, and welcome to HHC  . No hedgehog should be named Sonic, and that's being said by an avid Sonic the Hedgehog fan, heh.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwee! He's SO cute!! Welcome to HHC! I'm excited for you!

Puffers covered most of it. For the hedgie bags... a really easy one is just to use a piece of paper as a guide. So you would cut out 2 pieces of fabric about 17x11. You can use fleece, flanel or cotton ( I would suggest using fleece or flanel on the inside at least). Just make sure there are no threads that a hedgie can get their nail caught in.

My papa is named Dennis - so I like that.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers pretty much covered everything.

I just wanted to comment and say congrats and that he's a cutie!
I think Dennis is very fitting for him


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Aveeno oatmeal formula (not for children).

i think there was a piece on how to sew bags in one of the Hedgehog Welfare Society newsletters... let me look.

and yay for a more discriminate approach to naming.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the dry catfood thread
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15&start=0


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

PSSTTT...Puffers?? The solid colour fleece is the inside of the bag and the pretty coloured flannel is the outside....LOL


----------



## rubyola (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a new hedgie owner myself and I highly recommend fleece liners. I used aspen bedding for a whole 2 days and couldn't take it lol! I use 4 layers of fleece and use yesterday's news by Purina for her litter box. Good Luck! And Your hedgie is absolutely adorable.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

rubyola said:


> I'm a new hedgie owner myself and I highly recommend fleece liners. I used aspen bedding for a whole 2 days and couldn't take it lol! I use 4 layers of fleece and use yesterday's news by Purina for her litter box. Good Luck! And Your hedgie is absolutely adorable.


we use Yesterday's News too.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

nikki said:


> PSSTTT...Puffers?? The solid colour fleece is the inside of the bag and the pretty coloured flannel is the outside....LOL


Heh, well I'll just use my "Guy" excuse, I don't know my material. You know how long it took me the first time in Walmart trying to figure out exactly which material was fleece. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry Puffers, I just couldn't resist. My husband is the same way, he'll be with me when I'm buying fabric and go "hey this is nice" and I just look at him because its probably some silk type fabric....LOL...when he KNOWS I'm looking for flannel.. :lol:


----------



## hedgielove412 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Thank you! This helped tons  *


----------

